# Painting Faux Wooden Boards on Cardboard



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Want to make a big crate or wooden boards on the cheap? All you really need is:


Cardboard
Black paint
White paint
A container with water
A big brush
A small brush










It's a simple technique that involves watering down paint and dragging it along the surface of cardboard.

For anyone who is interested, I have posted a how to on my website. There's lots of pics to show examples of the painting technique. It's not a 'quick glance' type article.

Server is hit and miss today so hopefully loading times aren't too bad.

Haven't had time to 'pretty up' the page yet since the tutorial actually took longer than it did to build the example. Hope it helps!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

That is Freakin' AWESOME!

The effect is incredible. I've been using foam boards and velcro-ing them to my window frame. With this technique, I can tape cardboard to windows! Many thanks for this.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW! That is outstanding work you got there! Thanks for the How-To!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, you make it look like I could even do that..........don't hold your breath, It looks great.No time this year but there's always next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that looks great ghoul...
(looks like a tiny skull in the upper left corner )
very good how to.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW.... I think I could try that!!!! Great How-To tips!!! You couldn't explain that any better !


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Ghoul!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Checked out the how-to. Really well done! It will come in handy as I'll be painting my sign soon. It's made out of carved foam but the painting techniques would be the same. Thanks!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback folks. I was really trying to make it as clear as possible.

I swear, anyone can do this. And it's so quick to do! If I had more big pieces of cardboard, I'd probably use the effect all over the place (as it is, most of my game room this year will have a few big items using this technique).



Lilly said:


> (looks like a tiny skull in the upper left corner )


lol it does, doesn't it? Totally unintentional.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice work GF. So how did you learn how to do this? I'd be interested in more painting techniques. If it was a book, I'd love the name of it please.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> Nice work GF. So how did you learn how to do this? I'd be interested in more painting techniques. If it was a book, I'd love the name of it please.


I've spent time painting sets for plays (through school, and later just helping out friends with their productions). The techniques were mainly learnt through trial and error.

Scene painting techniques are designed specifically for sets that will be a) 30 feet away from anyone looking at them (have you ever seen a theatre set close up? They can be hideous!) and b) under a string of bright spotlights. Very different from a haunt. So I just played, incorporating some of the same techniques I'd used for sets, but making them pop more, look spooky, and be thrifty (hence the cardboard).

So if you're looking to learn more, I'd pick up a book on scene painting. Furthermore, I'd suggest you buy it from a local college/university who offer a scene painting textbook for a course. The book should teach you about spattering, highlight/lowlight, graining (with a paint bush and without a graining tool), washes.

In the meantime, if I put together anymore painting tutorials that cover technique, I'll let you know


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work. Hey LB, If you need more insperation, I think DeadSpider did something like this some time ago on her site.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

playfx said:


> Nice work. Hey LB, If you need more insperation, I think DeadSpider did something like this some time ago on her site.


Ah, I knew it looked familiar. I'll have to go check it out, thanks.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wasn't it some shelves I think? DS did a great job on those, but I lost the link. Does anyone have it? BTW, nice work, GF! I'll have to try your technique sometime!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

So how much is that book GF, I might have to look into it if its not to costly.

LB, I have the link if you need it to DS site.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> In the meantime, if I put together anymore painting tutorials that cover technique, I'll let you know


Thanks GF, I'd appreciate it...love your work.

Play, just send me a pm please and thanks


----------

